# "Haze" on stamped concrete



## PntrRookie (Mar 30, 2006)

We have a small exterior patio that has a brown stone-like stamp to the concrete. There is a light tan haze creeping throughout it. I believe it is in the sealant layer and not the actual concrete. Is there anything I personal can do to strip everything off the concrete and reseal it? Obviously keeping the brown concrete color.

Thanks, Rookie.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Pics, please.


----------

